# Things You Would Like To Do?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Probably because it's the new year and I seem to always spend a little time reflecting on goals for the new year, tonight I've been thinking about things I've always wanted to be able to do. Some I could probably learn -- and others -- no matter what, God didn't grant me those gifts.

In many ways I am very blessed to be talented and accomplished in many diverse areas, but there are so many other things I would like to be good at. Here are a few of the things I would love to know how to do (or to do better):

1. Sing -- I wish that I had at least a decent signing voice. Seems like when I was in chorus, the teacher always moved me to sit next to someone that sang LOUD and pretty GOOD so that they could "drown me out".  Finally they asked me to play the piano to accompany the choirs/choruses as that was something that I did do well. :HistericalSmiley:And, of course I couldn't play and sign too. Even the fluffs seem to want to hide when I start singing. 

2. Dance -- I am very uncoordinated. In school, I was always the very last one to be choosen to be on someone's team (for most sports) as I truly wasn't at all coordinated. To this day, I would love to be able to dance. And when I was a child, I took dance classes -- tap, ballet, jazz -- but was never really any good. One of my co-workers teaches (and competes) in ballroom dancing and they have classes near my house. I'm going to try to go to the class and see if I can learn to dance any better at all. :chiliMe dancing)

3. Speak and read Chinese -- I do speak 7 languages including English and was accepted to be an interrupter at the UN for French and Rusiian when I was in my early 20s. But Chinese was not a language that was encouraged back then. Today it would be the first language I would go for. Nope -- not taking classes in Chinese at this point.:no2:

4. Take great pictures -- I have never mastered taking good pictures with any camera that I've ever owned -- starting with the "Brownie" and going all the way up to the DSLR (Nikkon). DH is great at taking pics without much effort at all. Now days he uses an inexpensive point and click while I'm using one of the best cameras around and my pictures could never match his. I might have to break down and take a class.:smilie_tischkante:

5. Knit and/or Crochet -- I mentioned this in an earlier thread and have been investigating classes, so maybe by this time next year, I'll be able to do one of the above -- at least a little. :thumbsup:

This is certainly not a comprehensive list nor even necessarily my top 5 -- just the first 5 that came to mind when I was typing this.

So what would you like to be able to do?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Probably because it's the new year and I seem to always spend a little time reflecting on goals for the new year, tonight I've been thinking about things I've always wanted to be able to do. Some I could probably learn -- and others -- no matter what, God didn't grant me those gifts.
> 
> In many ways I am very blessed to be talented and accomplished in many diverse areas, but there are so many other things I would like to be good at. Here are a few of the things I would love to know how to do (or to do better):
> 
> ...


Lynn What a great thread to start.. well I'm in on your first 2 choices.... and am impressed that you can speak 7 languages!! WOW what a brain you have! I want to be able to sing for my enjoyment and not to impress or frighten anyone when I sing, And as far as dancing.. my desire would be to be able to do some "moves" when lively music comes on in a Mall just to be able to have the guts to do it! My first desire for this year is to change my thought patterns about how I approach ongoing problems... to practice changing any anxious thoughts that come my way with hope filled thinking. As a man thinketh so is he... and I want my brain to have a makeover this year.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sew. That's what I wish I could do. And I wish I was really good at it. I brought my mom's sewing machine over (it's a Singer from the 1960's) but haven't taken any lessons yet. Actually I've had it here for a year.....

And groom my dogs, that would be fantastic!!! And I could probably even quit my job :HistericalSmiley:


The only time I wish I could speak another language is when I'm in another country on vacation....but that's not very often :blush:

....so at the moment, everything I wish I could do...would benefit my dogs


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

There are so many things that I am sure we all wish we could do. I have a few so I will share them too.

1. I wish I could figure out a way to grow just 2 more inches. I always feel terrible aout the amount of money spend on tailoring my business clothes - and please don't suggest heels - 3 inch heels are what I wear and I still need tailoring!!!

2. Eat Healthier. I don't enjoy cooking and I have a strong dislike for many veggies so I tend not to eat as well as I should. My new years resolution is to work on trying one new thing a month; more than once.

3. Knit. I really wish I knew how to do this. My grandmother made beautiful things and I would love to be able to do the same. 

4. Keep a cleaner house. Running 2 businesses from our home tends to make the house a tad bit dirty and diorganized at times - we are going to work on this one real hard this year!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I have always wanted to play the piano. I've taken lessons but get to a point where it just does not compute. That is one talent that I so wish God had blessed me with.

Italy and Greece have always intrigued me with all their history. My dream vacation would be to spend time there seeing all the magnificent historical sights there.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Really? So, which 7 languages do you speak?
Oh, and what is an interrupter?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lynn everything u listed i would like to list too , ecept that instead of chinese i would like to learn italian. i would love to sing .. i would love to dance , i think im the only dominican without rhythm . lol , i used to knit when i was like thirteen its been soo long i forgot. 

i would love to stop yelling. its not something im proud of but w four kids i find myself constantly yelling. i am definitely trying not to. 
i need to drink more water this year as i hate to drink water. 
i would love to learn how to groom dolce and teach him tricks. 
and i would like to write poetry again , i used to and after my mom died i stopped writing. 
and lastly i would like to get married :/


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a lot of things I'd like to do. My attitude about them is I take life one day at a time. I used to have a lot of lofty goals, and I achieved some of them, but life doesn't always turn out the way we think it will, so I've had to adjust. 

So I'd like to:

Get rid of a lot of "stuff" I don't need. Stop accumulating stuff. I've already started doing this.

Finally become fluent in French. I started learning it a long time ago, but haven't yet finished.

Learn Spanish. 

Travel everywhere and anywhere. Re-visit some places I love. 

Volunteer at a homeless shelter. 

Deepen my relationship with God.

Do more research on my ancestry. 

Finish my novels. (I have started 12 novels so far, and I have finished 2.) 

Get healthy, and get down to my goal weight. 

Learn how to groom the dogs myself.

Canine water exercise/therapy.

Become certified in Holistic Nutrition.

Learn how to drive my husband's van when it is towing our travel trailer. (Just the thought of it makes me a bit anxious.)

Live simply, with a spirit of humility, joy, and peace.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Finish a drawing/painting.
De-clutter and organize things/bills/ papers often.
Do more with hobbies, making things - I'm not sure what. I sewed kitty catnip mats for the SPCA once - something like that. If I do this I will get rid of the container of fabrics I've been holding on to for years and accomplish some de-cluttering.

OK, today I did learn something new...I replaced a bathroom faucet and it works! (Been there done that, once is enough).
I have to lose weight and lower my cholesterol....I'm seeing results in the weight loss, so that's satisfying. 
I'm letting my hair grow a little - get past that awkward stage without giving in and cutting it.
Learn how to get along better with some of my family.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

1. I wish i could sing, my youngest sings really well and i have no idea where he got that talent, sure wasn't from me! :blink: I'll be singing around the house just being silly and my husband always says i hear angels singing and my son says sounds more like H***s Angels! :HistericalSmiley:

2. I'm trying to become more organized and going through one room at a time to declutter and orgazine, i'm doing things the right way now and am parting with alot of things we don't need or use.

3. I plan on going back to school, i'm not sure for what quite yet. I'm going to talk to one of the counselors at school to see what would be best suited for me. 

4. I would love to work on getting healthier this year, losing weight getting blood pressure under control and not be so anxious or depressed.

5. Work with the pup pups more and be more consistent on working with the barking issues and housetraining to use pee pads instead of going outside. 

6. Find a job that i actually like. I love working with animals, so maybe there is something out there for me. I'm so over with working with the public and dealing with rude people, working in retail for 15 years will do that.

7. Learn to take care of me first, i worry about everyone else and forget about myself. 

8. Try and have more faith and actually have a relationship with God. I have trouble sometimes because i can't physically see him and hear him and i just don't were to begin. I think that's why Paula was brought into my life because of her strong faith and to help me along.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

coco said:


> Really? So, which 7 languages do you speak?
> Oh, and what is an interrupter?


OK -- Mary Ann -- :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

And Interrupter is "someone that interrupts" and I guess if I were translatting for the UN, I would have to interrupt -- hence making me an Interrupter. LOL :HistericalSmiley:Yep -- meant to type "Interpreter". 

Languages - French, Spanish, Italian, Portugese, Russian, German and English. Also throw in a little Maltese and a little Lhasa to boot.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I would like to...

1. get a better handling on Aolani's aggression and eventually try to enroll in classes towards certifications for him. 
2. eat healthier, drink more water and get back into exercising -tried zumbaing today off youtube, but someone (won't name him, but he's white and fluffy) thought I was playing and kept interrupting me.
3. get my masters
4. grow a better vegetable garden - my harvest was okay, but I feel that the garden is too small so I'mn hoping to make it bigger and taller this year
5. learn how to dance zouk (sorta like lambada) - but not the zouk from today, more like the one from a few years ago when it was cleaner. 
6. sky-dive
7. learn to drive and I think I will def. achive this this year because I hate depending on the boyfriend to give me a ride.
8. see my grandma at least one more time - she is 93 I believe and I would like to go to ecuador sometime this year to see her
9. get a better handle on our annual merit process at work so that I can actually take a few days off in the summer.
10. get better at spanish and learn portuguese, italian, french and mandarin.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

edith im with u on the driving .. my bf doesnt like driving but he said if i get my license he will get me a car .. oh and i wanna skydive too , wanna go together?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would like to:
1. travel w/my youngest daughter on one of her trips (non-profit) to be her gopher---and to see more first hand how she functions/works in Africa or Asia.
2. go on a bike trip w/a group of people who are fun to the Provence.
3. learn Spanish & improve my German.
4. Have eye surgery so I can read again and enjoy it.
5. write a book together w/my husband.
6. get (?) a grandbaby!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OK -- Mary Ann -- :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And Interrupter is "someone that interrupts" and I guess if I were translatting for the UN, I would have to interrupt -- hence making me an Interrupter. LOL :HistericalSmiley:Yep -- meant to type "Interpreter".
> 
> Languages - French, Spanish, Italian, Portugese, Russian, German and English. Also throw in a little Maltese and a little Lhasa to boot.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

It's wonderful to read the goals and aspirations of you ladies here 
For those of you who want to learn Chinese...feel free to PM me with any questions!! I will gladly help  I am fluent as I lived there until 6th grade.



edelweiss said:


> I would like to:
> 1. travel w/my youngest daughter on one of her trips (non-profit) to be her gopher---and to see more first hand how she functions/works in Africa or Asia.
> 2. go on a bike trip w/a group of people who are fun to the Provence.
> 3. learn Spanish & improve my German.
> ...


Sandi, what kind of book are you writing with your husband? autobiography? fiction? sounds very cool!! And the biking trip to Provence sounds gorgeous already, please share some pictures with us when you get to do that


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sandi, what kind of book are you writing with your husband? autobiography? fiction? sounds very cool!! And the biking trip to Provence sounds gorgeous already, please share some pictures with us when you get to do that 
___
Unfortunately it has only been started in our brains and our conversations---nothing on paper yet! It would be a "real-life" story book! 
And yes, I will definitely share pictures---I have a feeling it may even FINALLY happen--maybe even next summer (we say that EVERY summer . . .) like the book it has been in the making far too long!
My daughter told me last week that I can only go w/her on one of her trips IF I go through the training for volunteers. I don't think that will happen as it is only offered in the US. Besides I have lived overseas since 1974---maybe I could teach it instead! Most of the teachers have never even crossed the ocean. Go figure!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I would like to:

1. Teach Yeager to be more obedient(already signed up for a class) 

2. Take up jogging as a habit

3. Learn to mix cocktail 

4. This year I vowed to always take a 2 week vacation from x-mas to new years so that I won't be home to see my parents argue 

5. Be happy wherever I go and find happiness from within(this is will take quite a bit of practice) 

6. Add a second dog! I'm not sure when yet, but it is definitely in my plans


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I have a "bucket list" that I made right after being diagnosed with Stage 4-Incurable metastatic bc. So far I have:

Taken both my daughters (no kids or hubbies) to DisneyWorld. They are 29 & 33.

Went to a Nascar Race in TX.

Checked out F-18 Fighter jets and also flew one in a simulator for about an hour(have no idea how one of BosomBuddies got that one approved)

Montana with my hubby flyfishing and then went horseback riding.

Met Robin Roberts (Good Morning America) and actually was on the set the day she took her wig off. I cried when she walked in to meet us....she is beautiful! We sat for about 1/2 hour by ourselves after the show and talked. She has called me twice and told me I can come up anytime...just let her know and she will make it happen!

Lived to see all my grandchildren born (praying I see my great-grandkids)

Would like to: complete what will probably be my last half marathon in February. Get Ollie in obedience class. Talk my hubby into another Maltese! Live my life as God would want me to. 

I've been trying to figure out why God hasn't called me home....Drs. can't figure out how I'm still here. I know there is something he wants me to do and I might have found out what that is. In July, our church is sending a group to our sister church in Nairobi, Kenya, and I'm going. Farthest I've ever been away from home is Canada.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> I have a "bucket list" that I made right after being diagnosed with Stage 4-Incurable metastatic bc. So far I have:
> 
> Taken both my daughters (no kids or hubbies) to DisneyWorld. They are 29 & 33.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
Donna, please add me to your cheering squad! :chili::chili: My hat is off to you!
Any updates on the trip to Kenya would be appreciated.:wub:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

1.) Get into college and make the right choices pertaining to them.
2.) Graduate High school, although that's pretty much a given at this point.
3.) Get Mikey a new buddy, preferrably an Ex-racer from the local Greyhound adoption group.
4.) Succeed in my first semester of college.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> I have a "bucket list" that I made right after being diagnosed with Stage 4-Incurable metastatic bc. So far I have:
> 
> Taken both my daughters (no kids or hubbies) to DisneyWorld. They are 29 & 33.
> 
> ...


Wow Donna. You've blown me away. Love your bucket list and how cool is Robin Roberts? :wub::wub: I know your trip to Kenya will be awesome. Peace and miracles, dear friend.:smootch:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

What a fun thread  

Tones of things I would love to do! 

Here is just one to share:

SKY DIVE!!!!!! 

ETA - For some reasons, this plan did not work for me each time I tried to arrange it in the last couple of years 0.o (ALWAYS something came up)!!! I really hope that 2011 will make it work for me ^_^


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I would like to sky dive, too. I've done hang gliding and it was awesome.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This is a very interesting thread. Gosh, all you ladies are just amazing!:aktion033:

I want to visit New England and I have always wanted to go to Yellowstone. I would love to see the wolves.
I want to be a grandmother of a little girl so I can buy everything pink!:HistericalSmiley:
I am thinking of doing volunteer work at our local animal shelter if my arthrtis will let me. Perhaps I can collect unwanted food and supplies in my neighborhood.(?)

I want to deepen my relationship with Christ as He has done so much for me.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have goosebumps . i think ur awesome , if god hasnt called u yet its beacause u r definitely meant to be here . everything u have done is awesome, u should pat yourself on the back . and to go to kenya well thats just priceless , god bless u


munchkn8835 said:


> I have a "bucket list" that I made right after being diagnosed with Stage 4-Incurable metastatic bc. So far I have:
> 
> Taken both my daughters (no kids or hubbies) to DisneyWorld. They are 29 & 33.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> What a fun thread
> 
> Tones of things I would love to do!
> 
> ...


That's on my list too Kat and the time we planned it we couldn't because of rain :-(


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> edith im with u on the driving .. my bf doesnt like driving but he said if i get my license he will get me a car .. oh and i wanna skydive too , wanna go together?


 
Sure, skydiving together would be awesome!!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

April, Yellowstone is awesome!! Spent about a year (on and off) touring out West on a motorcycle with my hubby, sister in law and her hubby. Take your fishing rod if you go!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I would want to be able to be a real parrothead. Live in a small cottage on the beach in Key West. Be able to sit in my chair looking at the ocean with warm sand between my toes and a palm tree at arms length beside me. A great dog to sit beside me, with good music wafting out toward me from my veranda. Sans margaritas. Oh, and not have a worry in the world.

It's more of a dream, but so what. We all have them, right?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I like that...giving your brain a makeover. I too want to push out anxious thoughts and fill them with hope and faith. I like the makeover idea.:thumbsup:



Silkmalteselover said:


> Lynn What a great thread to start.. well I'm in on your first 2 choices.... and am impressed that you can speak 7 languages!! WOW what a brain you have! I want to be able to sing for my enjoyment and not to impress or frighten anyone when I sing, And as far as dancing.. my desire would be to be able to do some "moves" when lively music comes on in a Mall just to be able to have the guts to do it! My first desire for this year is to change my thought patterns about how I approach ongoing problems... to practice changing any anxious thoughts that come my way with hope filled thinking. As a man thinketh so is he... and I want my brain to have a makeover this year.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I never really thought of myself as one with talents. I cannot sing, sew or ski...so as I approach 59 in March...I'm going to set goals for myself. I will learn how to knit, sew nightgowns for my grandkids, sew clothes for Rocky and read more. I used to read a lot. But my first goal...and is the best thing.... learning how to groom Rocky from YOU!:chili: I can't wait!! One more week and a couple of days...woo hoo.




Lacie's Mom said:


> Probably because it's the new year and I seem to always spend a little time reflecting on goals for the new year, tonight I've been thinking about things I've always wanted to be able to do. Some I could probably learn -- and others -- no matter what, God didn't grant me those gifts.
> 
> In many ways I am very blessed to be talented and accomplished in many diverse areas, but there are so many other things I would like to be good at. Here are a few of the things I would love to know how to do (or to do better):
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

April you said two things I want to do too but forgot to add to mine..one, volunteer at local animal shelter, and two...deepen my relationship with Christ. I have much to be thankful for...I think all of you ladies are amazing too!



aprilb said:


> This is a very interesting thread. Gosh, all you ladies are just amazing!:aktion033:
> 
> I want to visit New England and I have always wanted to go to Yellowstone. I would love to see the wolves.
> I want to be a grandmother of a little girl so I can buy everything pink!:HistericalSmiley:
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I really, really am inspired by everyone here. What an awesome group.

Donna -- what a positive attitude. I am praying for you daily and know that God has a plan for you.

Sarah -- I'm so impressed that you speak Chinese. Had no idea that you had lived in China.

Linda -- your Key West "dream" is lovely -- except you forgot the part about the Hurricanes and having no where to flee. LOL 

I want to hear more -- can't wait to see what others want to do.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I 'd like to loose more weight,lower the blood pressure. We're working out and lifting weights and getting into shape. It's just us and the fluffs,so we have to take care of ourselves... Step son is sweet,we love him but but he doesn't have the sense God gave knat! So don't want him making our healthcare decisions...


We just want to get moved to a warm climate. I miss Florida and the energy of the place. Naples wasn't overrun by tourists,not a lot of elderly who can't seem to see over the steering wheel cramming every restaurant,or kids on spring break. 
Big enough to have most of what you need,close enough to places that had it if Naples didn't...
It's more laid back and it's warm ,most of the year. We miss the beach,walks in the parks and cook outs.

We want to retire and not have a reason to get out of bed early and be pressured to get this or that done. Just kick back,work a little ,play a little.
We'll always work in some capacity,gives us purpose. We'd like to do art shows and antique shows.

We want to take in rescues.

That's pretty much our goal. Al wanted to retire by 55,old enough to get it done,young enough to enjoy it.

I'm actually looking forward to decorating a new house! I'm running out of house here! I'll miss Ohio,I like it here,just not the winters.

I did travel overseas when I was younger,good thing,Al's afraid to leave the US. He's not much for travel really,though he does want to go to France on an antique shopping excursion,that would be about it.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I really, really am inspired by everyone here. What an awesome group.
> 
> Donna -- what a positive attitude. I am praying for you daily and know that God has a plan for you.
> 
> ...


Oops! Forgot about those pesky hurricanes!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lindy said:


> Oops! Forgot about those pesky hurricanes!


 
My friend has lived on west coast of florida for 15 years,she's went through 3 bad hurricanes, 2 in one month ,other than that they came out unscathed other than no electricity for 3 days on the first one and one day on the second one.
Ft.Myers gets the occational tornado but not like we do in Ohio.

You do have to evacuate in the Keys,if a hurricane is coming since the elevation is so low,but in Naples or more inland,no forced evacuation unless you like in a manufactured home,mobile home or camper trailer.

Ohio,lots of tornados and little or no warning,
Florida atleast a week warning---

I'll take Florida!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> That's on my list too Kat and the time we planned it we couldn't because of rain :-(


Edith - I tried to arrange/plan it more than just one time for the last couple of years (around 4 times already)!!!!! Each time, something happened  The last time I tried was in 28 December, 2010 (I wanted to end the year by doing something I am sure I will love). We (friends and I) were there on time, super excited we filled in the forms although we were told that due to the unstable weather and strong winds in that day, especially above the sea where the dive location is, there was a possibility that our jump would be canceled. Yet, we were still hopeful. The instructors at the S-diving center made us WAIT WAIT and wait...With us, were tones of other people who were also scheduled to dive before us....and guess what? NON made the dive that day. They were all cancelled :smpullhair:

REALLY drives me crazy to think that all my attempts got ruined/canceled!!! 

but not giving up !!!! 

I hope 2011 will make it work for all of us - I am hopeful  Note to 2011 - Mr. New year, please be nicer than 2010 

Kat


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Things I'd like to do:

I'd love to own my own home someday. Just a little place, nothing fancy. I'd love to just own it outright instead of having a mortgage to worry about forever.

Own a good decent car that doesn't nickle and dime me to death. 

Travel outside the US for once. I've never been to another country. I'd love to go to Germany and find some of the places I've read about in my anscestry . 

I'd love to go on a cruise one day. Maybe one of the Alaskan ones. 

Speaking of Alaska, I'd love to drive to Alaska and back. What an awesome road trip that would be.

Another thing I'd really like to have the most, is just a bit of peace and quiet for a change. It seems like its a never ending drama fest in my house.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh guys, I really wish and hope for all your wants and wishes to come true soon for you
hugs
Kat


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This was tough, because I've been making it a point to do some cool things already - hiked an active volcano, been to Pompeii and Paestum, Notre Dame, Trier, Malta; went back to school for my master's . . .

I guess what I'd really like to do is to visit some of the Revolutionary War battlefields where my ancestors fought, and go to Poland, England and back to Germany to see the towns were various parts of my family originated. I was in Germany twice but it was before I did some genealogy research and learned where we really came from. 

I also want to see my great-nephew get married and start a family. Odds are good that will happen because he's 4 and I'm . . . well, let's just say that is likely to happen.


----------

